# Hue Perception Test!



## chicklit (Feb 28, 2014)

>


I'm actually kind of proud. roud:
My eye color is hazel.


----------



## eilonwe (Mar 10, 2014)

Score: 32
Gender: Female
Eye colour: Brown


----------



## autumntorrent (Mar 6, 2014)

My score is 48 D:
Gender: Female
Eye color: Brown


----------



## Ardielley (Aug 4, 2013)

I took this test (the white background) about six months ago and got a 0, but I just took it again and got an 8. I'm an 18 year old male with blue eyes.


----------



## bubblePOP (Aug 8, 2014)

Score: 0
Gender: Female
Age: 26


----------



## Agelastos (Jun 1, 2014)

Male. Bluish-grey eyes.

I took the test with the white background (probably a mistake) and got 16 (mostly in red and bluish-green). 
I'll have to test the one with the black background later.

Shouldn't age also be a factor?


----------



## JoyDreamer (Sep 1, 2014)

Score 28
Female
Age 25
Blue/Grey eyes

I took the white background test and almost clawed my eyes out. Probably why I scored a little higher, I had to get out of there or risk going insane! :tongue:


----------



## Wonszu (Sep 25, 2013)

Hmm.. I did that test before. I scored 0 back then and I was 23 or 24 - I'm not sure when exactly I took it. 

Grey eyes with central heterochromia - hazelnut ring in the middle of both eyes... Just write grey since it's a dominant colour  
Le female.


----------



## B00Bz (Jul 11, 2013)

It wouldn't load but I took this test a while ago and 









I have hazel eyes..very much on the green side of hazel though.


----------



## Sharpnel (Aug 3, 2014)

I kinda knew I was moderately blue colorblind. That explains many things actually doing this test. Yellows are always kinda meh.

I have perfect red vision, though. Greens I can see well enough. Now, mix those with blue and it all seems basically the same to me.

I have light brown eyes with a green ring around the pupil. And I'm just 22 years old.
TES: 65


----------



## Guest1234 (Jun 3, 2014)

*Score:* 17
*Sex:* Male
*Age:* 16
*Eye colour:* A slightly bluish grey


----------



## tokillamockinghuman (Sep 22, 2014)

20, green/blue depending on day, 32 points


----------



## mikan (May 25, 2014)

Score: 4
Age: 17
Eye color: Very dark brown

The errors were in the blue-purpleish section (Green-blind [deutan]).


----------

